# Finishing boo boo.



## tsringcutter (Dec 23, 2005)

Can anyone help me with this? I refinished An office desk top made of mohagany and I didn't use A grain filler to seal the open poors before applying Minwax polyurathane. Now as you probably have guessed I have A desk top with texture. I can drag my fingernail across it and feel the little indents where the grain was not filled.
My question is, is there anything that can be done to fill these pours now without stripping and starting over. Would A paste wax help any? Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

The safest way is to strip the polyurethane varnish and use a paste wood filler.

Regards
Jerry


----------

